# Free design software?



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

What`s out there?Not looking for anything fancy, just a basic track layout.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Some of the brands have software to design layouts using their track. There are a couple of generic packages but I am not familiar with any of them. Having been a long time user of Autocad during my years in the civil engineering field I found it easier to create blocks of the various track pieces for scalextric sport track and design my layout using autocad.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Depends on the size of your track and your desired layout.Do a search on this site and quit a few should come up you can also try hoslotcarracing.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think Ultimate Racer has a design feature.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Try DraftSight. Free CAD software. You can do similar things as in Autocad. Remember though, you need to draw it all yourself with this. There is free Scalextric track design software like this. All depends what kind of track you want to design, routed or plastic.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

This is free and with support.
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=71


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I found the slotcarillustrated one-looks like what I need.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I designed (and redesigned...and redesigned) mine using Ultimate Racer. That link to the support forum is a good one. Once you get the hang of it this program really frees you up to get your design down right and tweak it till the end of time.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I should mention I`m on Windows 7.UR isn`t setup for 7 yet I guess?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not sure about '7 but it works ok on Vista. On Vista the only thing I notice is it won't hold my custom tool selection from session to session where XP would.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you get it to work in Vista here's a few tips to help you get started:

Under 'View' and 'Toolbars' make sure 'Track library' is checked.

Then go to 'Circuit' then 'Track library...' and choose the library you want to see (I did mine in 'Tomy AFX')

Click on any 2 lane or 4 lane piece of track to throw it on the grid, then each time you click on a piece of track in the library it adds it to the ones on the grid. You can choose which way a curve turns by hovering over the left or right half of the icon in the library. Highlight any end piece of track to make it the recipient of the next one you lay. You can use the 'Reverse track section' button on the 'Track operations' menu to change which direction the track is laid.

Play around with making a circle, oval or figure eight before starting a real project to get used to the different menus and functions. Works best for me to have it show nearly all the menus at the top.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I also used Ultimate Racer. It comes with a Tomy/AFX library and the track library is pretty easy to modify if you have to add specific pieces. 

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Won`t work with 7.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

For anyone reading this, if you have access to Autocad either at work or at home I have created blocks of all the standard Scalextric Sport track pieces and will send them to you at your request. If you already know how to use autocad, or microstation for that matter, it is easier to design layouts this way than to figure out how some of these free track design programs work. Buying Autocad for this purpose though is out of the question.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Modlerbob, what format are these blocks saved in? DraftSight will read dxf and dwg files and it's free.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I have Autocad at work but am not at all proficient at it and could only use it during breaks for "home jobs".


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

tossedman said:


> Modlerbob, what format are these blocks saved in? DraftSight will read dxf and dwg files and it's free.


The blocks are dwg files with attributes (the insertion point) I don't know about the program you mentioned. The blocks were created using Autocad 2004 and would be compatable with all newer versions.


----------



## Crank_It_Up (Oct 8, 2011)

I used Tracker 2000, which you can download from this link
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Software.html
after I downloaded it I had to get the reg key from this link
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=34558


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Tracker 2000 is good... anyone tried it on Win 7?*

That's what I used, too. I liked it quite a bit, once I started to get used to it. 

I used it on a coupla older computers that ran XP. I thought it might not work under Windows 7... does anyone know if it does?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, Tracker 2000 works just fine on Windows 7. In general, as long as an application that was built for Windows 2000 or XP does not depend on a low level custom device driver, which is typically something that requires a custom expansion bus card, it should run unmodified on any machine that runs Windows Vista and Windows 7. This is one of the qualities of Windows that is unmatched by any other operating system on the market.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, 'Too. Good to know for Tracker 2000 and other apps as well.

On the track design software front, I understand that AFX is planning a track design offering next year. It won't be quite free, so it doesn't fit the OP's requirements, but it is intended to be inexpensive.


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

I used Tracker 2000 just recently to design my current build. I tried a few other 
programs and found this one to be the easiest to understand and utilize quickly. 

I really like the track inventory and the track inventory icons to the right..which 
change color when you've run out..and turn red when you've over-drafted a 
particular piece of track. Also, the quick .gif snapshot is a nice feature. I sent the
pic to my phone and used it as my reference when it came time to assemble the 
actual track. Very accurate, I might add. I had it set up for a 4'x8' layout and the
fitment was perfect.

It's old software...but if it ain't broke, don't fix it, right?


----------

